# Looking for an ebike for £2500



## sanadsaad (11 Mar 2021)

Hi all! I am looking to buy an ebike mainly for commuting but also, once I’m a bit more comfortable with it, riding trails in Sheffield. The budget I have is £2500. I looked at a few bikes from cube but without being able to test ride any, I thought I’d ask for your advice and any recommendations.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

I have no experience of riding an ebike but know people who ride models from Orbea and Ribble. Both seem very happy with performance. At a casual glance the Ribble looks to be a copy of the Orbea.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2021)

There are broadly two types of legal ebikes in this price range.

Lighter, less powerful bikes such as the Orbea/Ribble with the Ebikemotion hub motor, and heavier more powerful bikes, usually with the Bosch crank drive motor which most of the Cubes you've seen use.

Another light assist system is the Fazua crank drive, which is fitted to Boardmans and others.

Yet another possibility is the Halford's Carrera hub drive bike, which is similar in power to a Bosch bike, but much cheaper at around £1,000.

Sheffield is known to be hilly, which would point towards a Bosch/Carrera bike.

However, much will depend on your weight, how much grunt you can contribute, and how far you want to go.


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Mar 2021)

If you live up one of the big hills in Sheffield, like Loxley then get the most powerful system.

You could go with a pre manufactured bike with a Bosch/Brose/Yamaha crank drive or look at aftermarket kits like Bafang BBSHD or TSDZ2. You can specify which battery, voltage and capacity. 

If you own a standard threaded bottom bracket bike upgrade will be around £750-1000 

You need to be practical or know anyone with those skills- its not difficult


----------



## sanadsaad (11 Mar 2021)

Thanks for the helpful tips! I am currently riding a Canyon roadlite 8 AL 2017 edition which is a pretty sweet ride but I’m finding tackling the steep hills quite difficult. There are two very steep roads on my way to the university of Sheffield which fill me with dread when thinking of commuting to work! I spoke to the people at JEJames (local shop) and they suggested the cube reaction hybrid pro 625. That fits the budget, has a strong Bosch cx4 motor, sram eagle groupset but I’m not sure how good it will be off road.


----------



## sanadsaad (11 Mar 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> If you live up one of the big hills in Sheffield, like Loxley then get the most powerful system.
> 
> You could go with a pre manufactured bike with a Bosch/Brose/Yamaha crank drive or look at aftermarket kits like Bafang BBSHD or TSDZ2. You can specify which battery, voltage and capacity.
> 
> ...


I don’t mind DIY’ng. Can a bafang motor fit mid drive on the canyon? That might be the cheapest option to try.


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Mar 2021)

sanadsaad said:


> I don’t mind DIY’ng. Can a bafang motor fit mid drive on the canyon? That might be the cheapest option to try.



Does it have a threaded bottom bracket? Take photo of non drive side crank near frame if not sure


----------



## sanadsaad (11 Mar 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Does it have a threaded bottom bracket? Take photo of non drive side crank near frame if not sure


All I know is it’s a pressfit 86 bracket. I’ll take a look when I get home.


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Mar 2021)

sanadsaad said:


> All I know is it’s a pressfit 86 bracket. I’ll take a look when I get home.



If the bottom bracket width is 68/73mm wide and has an internal diameter of >33.5mm then there is a good chance it will fit.

This website has good information to help decide which Bafang motor size is likely suitable
https://www.empoweredcycles.com/blo...bracket-standards-and-bafang-mid-drive-motors


----------



## sanadsaad (12 Mar 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> If the bottom bracket width is 68/73mm wide and has an internal diameter of >33.5mm then there is a good chance it will fit.
> 
> This website has good information to help decide which Bafang motor size is likely suitable
> https://www.empoweredcycles.com/blo...bracket-standards-and-bafang-mid-drive-motors


Thats what it looks like. Will get some measurements once I find my measuring tape. Need to give the bike a clean and lube the chain. Going to the local shop to check out the cube reaction hybrid. If I buy the ebike, might just sell this one.


----------



## sanadsaad (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## CXRAndy (12 Mar 2021)

sanadsaad said:


> Thats what it looks like. Will get some measurements once I find my measuring tape. Need to give the bike a clean and lube the chain. Going to the local shop to check out the cube reaction hybrid. If I buy the ebike, might just sell this one.



The frame width is larger than a standard threaded bottom bracket. That doesn't mean much because threaded bottom bracket have external bearings. 

BB86 widths start at 89.5mm and go up depending on frame and use (Road/MTB)

The internal diameter is 41mm so there ample space, this will need to be sleeved/spacer. 

Revisit the Bafang website to get the correct motor information for your bikes bottom bracket width. 

Here is some more info on BB86 specifications

https://wheelsmfg.com/bb86-92-tech


----------



## Ralphbostie (9 Apr 2021)

sanadsaad said:


> Hi all! I am looking to buy an ebike mainly for commuting but also, once I’m a bit more comfortable with it, riding trails in Sheffield. The budget I have is £2500. I looked at a few bikes from cube but without being able to test ride any, I thought I’d ask for your advice and any recommendations.


Hi I’ve got the Boardman HYB EBike and I’ve found hills no problem, I live in Chesterfield and also do the Trans Pennine trail out towards Sheffield. If your a member of British Cycling you get 10% off at Halfords so you would get the bike for £2000 instead of £2199 and it only costs you £25 to join British cycling.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Apr 2021)

sanadsaad said:


> Thanks for the helpful tips! I am currently riding a Canyon roadlite 8 AL 2017 edition which is a pretty sweet ride but I’m finding tackling the steep hills quite difficult. There are two very steep roads on my way to the university of Sheffield which fill me with dread when thinking of commuting to work! I spoke to the people at JEJames (local shop) and they suggested the cube reaction hybrid pro 625. That fits the budget, has a strong Bosch cx4 motor, sram eagle groupset but I’m not sure how good it will be off road.


Mr M has the Cube Reaction hybrid pro 625.
Not bad off road and very good on the road too.


----------



## sheddy (9 Apr 2021)

IMO an extended test ride is essential. Anywhere to hire ?


----------



## sanadsaad (4 Jul 2021)

Finally got to test a few ebikes. The university loaned me a raleigh motus with an active line motor to try and I live near the trek dealership in fox valley who let me try the Allant+ 5.5 with the performance cx motor. The difference is night and day. On cycling up the hills, the trek allant is effortless. The allant doesnt feel as heavy as the raleigh. The similar options from cube would be the kathmandu hybrid pro (Allant). I also saw the Powerfly FS4 equipped which looks interesting for commuting/mtb but comes at a higher price. Thoughts?


----------

